# Macap



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

I have an opportunity to buy a second hand Macap M5A Plus Automatic Grinder. Is this a decent unit to go with my Sylvia, and what should I look for, and what price should I pay for a unit in good condition.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

No hands on experience I'm afraid, but the name is well known.

Googling the model shows it as dosered - some people love this, some hate it. Either way you should read up on dosers a little bit before you buy.

Cheapest price new seems to be £380 inc vat which is remarkably cheap (caterkwik), the others are still in the £400-500 price range.

Price depends on how old and how much coffee has gone through it, expect to have to deep clean it to get all the old gunk out no matter what. If the burrs are worn and need replacing that's going to cost.

Try PM'ing coffeechap on here, he know a lot about grinders and refurbing them.


----------



## kedo (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for that 1st Crack


----------

